# Java & Outlook Termin Betreffzeile



## ennbee (31. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen Forumer,

habe ein Problem –was sonst ?- dass ich allein nicht zu lösen in der Lage bin. Hatte schon vor Wochen angefragt- dann erstmal alles auf Eis gelegt...
Möchte aus meiner Applikation heraus ein Outlook-Terminfenster öffnen, welches in die Betreffzeile Inhalte meines (z.B.) Haupteditors übernimmt.

Momentan öffnet sich nur das Terminfenster:


```
public void run() {
		    Display display = Display.getCurrent();
		    Shell shell = new Shell(display);

		    OleFrame frame = new OleFrame(shell, SWT.NONE);
		    OleClientSite site = new OleClientSite(frame, SWT.NONE, "OVCtl.OVCtl");
		    site.doVerb(OLE.OLEIVERB_INPLACEACTIVATE);

		    OleAutomation auto = new OleAutomation(site);
		    int[] dispIDs = auto.getIDsOfNames(new String[] {"NewAppointment"});
		    auto.invoke(dispIDs[0]); 
		    auto.dispose();

		    shell.dispose();
		}
```

Irgendwo muss ich der Methode doch nun sagen ‚nimm den (String oder whatever) und gib das in der Betreffzeile aus’ .... geht das? Ja? Wie? Irgendeiner ‚ne Ahnung? 
Bin absolut dankbar für JEDEN Denkanstoß aber auch absoluter Beginner- bei eventuellen Antworten bitte bedenken...

Gruß
ennbee


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/206568-outlook-steuern-mit-java.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## ennbee (9. August 2006)

Danke, 
 damit kann ich was anfangen.. 

Nicole


----------

